# All caught up in CultureBloom



## carmelicious (Feb 24, 2006)

A newbie to Specktra but no stranger to MAC Cosmetics.

I recently had an interview for a MAC Artist position. The morning of, I decided for the fun of it to just Google "MAC Forum" and voila! I found Specktra. As with all interviews, my nerves were quite anxious and I needed to just read something that would boost my confidence. Long story short: By the end of the group interview/makeup application interview I was Hired! YAY!

I look forward to being a part of the very forum that helped me mentally that day!


----------



## user4 (Feb 24, 2006)

Congratulations.......... glad to have another MAC artist with us. Welcome!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 24, 2006)

woo hoo! welcome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 glad to have another mac artist here


----------



## Dawn (Feb 24, 2006)

Congratulations!! 
And Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## user2 (Feb 24, 2006)

Congrats and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra, and congrats on your getting hired by MAC, that must rock!


----------



## Isis (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome too! You're going to love it here


----------



## serenaxoxo (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow congratz on the job! =)


----------



## arbonnechick (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome, always happy to see another MAC pro here.


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow! That's great that you got the job! Congrats and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## user3 (Mar 3, 2006)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcomeeee!


----------

